# Windows won't detect external hard drive anymore!



## dontcallmepaddy

Hi there,

My Western Digital external hard drive (WD2500LB-55EDA0) is no longer accessible, it seems. When connected via USB, the little green arrow icon ("Safely Remove Hardware") comes up, and says the device is working properly, but then the drive is nowhere to be seen when I click on "My Computer," where it previously appeared. Also, when I try and play a song on iTunes that is stored on this hard drive, the little exclamation point which indicates "file can't be found" comes up.

I've tried connecting it to another computer and not had any luck there either. Is there anything I can do to recover all these files, or are they completely kaput? 

Please help, thanks!

edit: I'm operating on Windows XP, SP2 by the way


----------



## shunter

Try right clicking on "MY COMPUTER" and selecting "MANAGE"
In the left hand panel your'll find "DISK MANAGMENT"
See if you can see the drive there, if you can you may need to assign it a drive letter.


----------



## dontcallmepaddy

Thank you, I have located it under DISK MANAGEMENT. However, it says UNALLOCATED (whereas the other drives say HEALTHY). There doesn't seem to be an option to assign a drive letter to it. In fact, the only apparent option is NEW PARTITION. What does this mean, and what should I attempt next?

Thanks again!


----------



## steevej

Unallocated generally means your partition table got hosed. Do not create a new partiton unless you have to as this will overwrite all existing file and folders info.
Years ago, I learned by accident that if I store or try to store more than 128 files in the root, the drive becomes unstable, loss of data occurs and one day only one file or folder was there. I still believe that is true. Unlimited files on the drive, but only 128 max in the root.
There are 2 utilities, specifically FFR and FFU (FastFile Undelete and Recover) that will access your locked or inassessible HDD and let you get those files back, BUT you have to prepare a place for them first - not on the same drive. 

I have used FFU and FFR many times when all else was 'lost' so I recommend you invest $29.95 or whatever it costs now and get a copy.

I too had a 200Gb HDD that I was merrily 'stuffing' with certification and techie goodies, when one day it was all gone. FFR got 90% of it back. There were over 200 files ion the root too,

http://www.dtidata.com/data_recovery_software.htm has the free demos. Grab them and see whats still retrieveable/readable.


----------



## drifter29

shunter said:


> Try right clicking on "MY COMPUTER" and selecting "MANAGE"
> In the left hand panel your'll find "DISK MANAGMENT"
> See if you can see the drive there, if you can you may need to assign it a drive letter.


what if my external hard disk doesnt show up there either..? :sigh:


----------



## raptor_pa

Can you feel the drive spinning? If so start here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...rtition-or-files-in-your-computer-194492.html with testdisk. Sounds like a failed partition table.


----------

